# Moji's first trim



## chinapete (Jan 5, 2015)

You have to start somewhere ... I dreaded bringing her in for her first "face, feet and rear" trim and bath, but it was hard to see her face and I wondered if her vision was obstructed ... 

It's difficult to get people to offer recommendations ... So I took her to the groomer who happens to be next door to the vet hospital ... 

Having been schooled by others on this forum, I asked about trimming between the eyes ... The groomer said she would try not use a shaver, but sometimes with puppies it would be necessary ...

Any thoughts on the results? I know the image isn't the best, but I'd be grateful for things to look for the next time I have to bring her in for grooming ...


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What an adorable face!! I think it looks just fine!!
Cutie pie for sure


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

She looks cute! The first trim of their messy puppy face was the most drastic for me with Molly.


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

I think Moji looks great!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi,
Your puppy looks really cute. This post is timely because I was just wondering whether or not to bring my puppy to a groomer for the same things. I haven't been able to see her eyes and it's amazing how she is able to see. I have tried washing or combing the hair but she is very wiggly and hates to have her face messed with especially around the eyes. I have washed her face with warm water and a cotton ball despite this but it hasn't helped much.


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

Zoe093014 said:


> Hi,
> Your puppy looks really cute. This post is timely because I was just wondering whether or not to bring my puppy to a groomer for the same things. I haven't been able to see her eyes and it's amazing how she is able to see. I have tried washing or combing the hair but she is very wiggly and hates to have her face messed with especially around the eyes. I have washed her face with warm water and a cotton ball despite this but it hasn't helped much.


Javi had his second grooming yesterday at almost 22 weeks old. I really just want him to go in and get used to being handled by someone other than myself. At the first groom, I had her trim around his eyes so I could see him and to see if it would help with his eyes watering. It seemed to help the first few days but then, the hair around his face seemed to be trimmed to short in that it made it difficult to comb out the goobers. I'm going to let it grow out now so that I can try and pull it back or maybe the weight of it will lay it down nicely as it does with my breeder's dogs. She keeps them all in long coats for the most part and I could see their eyes. Before I had his first groom, it was so much easier to comb his face. However, I do comb all of him at least once a day for a good combing and he seems to tolerate if not enjoy it because he knows not only does he get special loving but a nice treat at the end.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you so much! hmm...what is that treat? :biggrin1: What do you use to comb his face?


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

Zoe093014 said:


> Thank you so much! hmm...what is that treat? :biggrin1: What do you use to comb his face?


I use a Chris Christensen Buttercomb #006. It is perfect for the face! And Javi enjoys any training treat after daily grooming.


----------



## chinapete (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you all for the kind comments ... 

The only unhappy part is that the groomer kept her for about four hours, that's the longest we've been apart since I got her a month ago ... Several people on this forum have warned against leaving a puppy for grooming, but to be honest I needed four hours to plant rose bushes, so it actually worked out well! 

Despite my worst fears, I thought the cut was done lightly, as I'd hoped, and it's great to be able to see her eyes, I realize now how intently she's been staring at me when she's in my lap ...


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Moji looks just adorable! I always have Scout's eyes trimmed. Truffles has never been trimmed. I spend more time combing Truffles face, but the bows are fun I comb their faces with the CC face & feet comb.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I really like how Moji's cut looks also! She looks so sweet!
Thank you for the tip on the combs ...it seems everyone uses the CC combs... wish they weren't so expensive. I'm conflicted as to whether or not to have Zoe's hair cut around the eyes. I am thinking that they might be easier to clean. Right now it's hard to find her eyes.


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

Zoe093014 said:


> I really like how Moji's cut looks also! She looks so sweet!
> Thank you for the tip on the combs ...it seems everyone uses the CC combs... wish they weren't so expensive. I'm conflicted as to whether or not to have Zoe's hair cut around the eyes. I am thinking that they might be easier to clean. Right now it's hard to find her eyes.


They are expensive but so worth it. I love the #000 and the #006!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Having the hair trimmed around the eye area is much easier to care for. I have to spend more time daily on Truffles getting the hair out of her eyes and on top of her head. Usually it has to be done twice a day. I think cleaning the eye area is about the same on both.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I think the groomer did a great job.


----------

